# Beware of the Dog!!!



## JohnMF (Sep 16, 2005)

Would you be scared away by this vicious looking beast?







or would you be too busy laughing?  :meh:


----------



## dalebe (Sep 16, 2005)

i would be scared of getting licked to death john!   that is so cool and funny. :lmao:


----------



## Pastapuck (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao:

Nicely done!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah, well, who has undermined his (her?) authority like that? Hm?
Unfair.

Like this, you could only be in the danger of laughing your head off...


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2005)

haha :lmao:


----------



## Haygood (Sep 22, 2005)

What a cute picture. The expression on the dog's face is so got that puppy eyed doggy face.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 23, 2005)

my sisters are always dressing the dog up but she (the dog) seems to like it!

Except for socks, she tries to bite anyone how puts them on her


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 24, 2005)

LoL, that picture is so adorable.  Especially, the expression from the dog.  So inoccent.


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 24, 2005)

Here's just a couple more... still makes me laugh


----------

